# Can you give human probiotics to goats?



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

We don't have easy access to products such as probios etc.because we live in a rural area. we are wondering if we can just use the human ones? Would they work? Thanks


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

MeganH said:


> We don't have easy access to products such as probios etc.because we live in a rural area. we are wondering if we can just use the human ones? Would they work? Thanks


That should be fine, I have done it and it seemed to help. Or I give yoghurt with the live cultures.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yogurt works great on goats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How about acidophilis in capsule form??


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

peggy said:


> How about acidophilis in capsule form??


Yup, I've used those before. I broke the capsules open and sprinkled them on her food, though. Didn't feel like wrestling with her to get the pills down her throat.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, human acidophiles is a great way to get the "good guys" into your goat (and you too ladies). While yogurt is good for goats, it will add good bacteria to the rumen, it is not enough to "cure" a "deficiency".


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That's great, thanks guys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK to use I agree, but, I think the paste for ruminant's is best, if there is an issue.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Friday I purchased probiotics for livestock at the feed store. I had tried probios and yogurt and a new goat I just purchased won't tough either. But I can sprinkle the livestock probiotic powder on the grain and she gobbles it right up.


----------

